# Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.



## Unleashed (6. Mai 2012)

*Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo,

Und zwar suche ich wie gesagt Maus und Tastatur fürs Zocken.Können ruhig bisschen SchnickSchnack sein.Hauptsächlich spiele ich Ego-Shooter wie COD,BF3 und in dieser Richtung, aber gerne auch mal Strategie Spiele.Alles mögliche.Nach Lust und Laune.

Preislichen Rahmen habe ich nicht direkt, aber man soll es ja nicht übertreiben, aber ich würde so 300€ wären drinne, eventuell bisschen mehr.

MFG

Unleashed


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

ich kann dir eine G500 empfehlen


----------



## Push (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Mouse muss vorallem Dir in der hand liegen ...  gibt viele gute ...
Tastatur ... nimm eine mechanische ... ob MX Black , MX Blue , MX Brown , MX Red ( mal die gängigsten Switches/Schalter ) muss man ansich auch selbst entscheiden ... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...sche-tastaturen-unterschiede.html#post4142443


----------



## feldex (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo,
Tastatur kann man eigentlich elles nehmen was mechanisch ist ich hab eine mit blue Switches und bin SEHR zufrieden!Gibt aber auch schon sehr günstige mit anderen Switches
Tt eSPORTS MEKA
Maus, bin absolut von der R.A.T. überzeugt ob 5,7,9 Albino oder was es noch gibt musst dann selber wissen hat jedenfalls genug Schnickschnack!


----------



## Neox (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Also, ich frage mal: Wie spielst du denn, also mit welcher Sense? Bewegst du die Maus viel (rund 25cm für eine 360° Drehung -> Lowsense) oder bewegst du nur 10cm für 360° Drehung -> Mid/Highsense. 

Generell kann man sagen, dass die Zowie EC1/EC2 / AM/AM GS technisch sehr gut sind.
Keine Accel. (Mausbeschleunigung) und kein Angle Snapping, ohne diesen Mist wird das Handling um einiges genauer. 
Wichtig ist natürlich auch, dass die Maus leicht ist und dir in der Hand liegt. So gesehen empfehle ich auch immer eine Maus mit Kabel. Die G700 ist selbst ohne Akku und mit Kabelbetrieb ein Schwergewicht. Gerade wenn du Lowsenser bist, ist das keine dolle Idee.


----------



## Skeksis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ohne Bling, Bling: 
Filco Majestouch-2 Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital

Mit Bling Bling:
Shop Qpad MK-85 MX-Brown Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear

Maus, wenn ergonmisch gewünscht: 

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE EC1 eVo Pro-Gaming-Maus - schwarz
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE EC2 eVo Pro-Gaming-Maus - schwarz

Wenn symetrisch:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE AM Pro Gaming Mouse - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE AM-GS Pro Gaming Mouse - black


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Bei den Mäusen Zowie EC1 Pro/ EC2 Pro, Zowie AM Pro/ AM-GS Pro, Razer DeathAdder Re-Spawn/ Re-Spawn Black Edition, Logitech G700, Alienware TactX, je nachdem welche Dir am besten in der Hand liegt.
Bei dem Budget definitiv eine Mechanische Tastatur. Mit Schnickschnack: Qpad MK-85, Mionix Zibal 60. Ohne Schnickschnack: Filco Majestouch. Auch ohne Schnickschnack aber Beleuchtet und verarbeitet wie ein Panzer: Déck Legend

ups Da war wieder einer schneller.


----------



## Skeksis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Bei dem Budget lohnt es sich ja schon richtig sich Gedanken zu machen: Brauchst du ein DE Layout? Kommt Tenkeyless in Frage oder nicht? Bei der Kohle würd ich ja ne Filco Ninja TKL bestellen. Mit Handballenablage. Herrlich. Aber dazu sollte der TE sich besser äußern. Bei dem Budget kann man aus dem Vollen schöpfen.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Jupp, The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard plus The Keyboard Company's FKBPRM/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Compact Keyboards und dazu Razer DeathAdder Black Edition da bleiben sogar noch einige Taler über für eine Tasse voll Weiß Kokolores Schnickschnack Papperlapapp Kladderadatsch Tassen | gestaltet von romibello | Spreadshirt | ID:12651303


----------



## Unleashed (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Neox schrieb:


> Also, ich frage mal: Wie spielst du denn, also mit welcher Sense? Bewegst du die Maus viel (rund 25cm für eine 360° Drehung -> Lowsense) oder bewegst du nur 10cm für 360° Drehung -> Mid/Highsense.
> 
> Generell kann man sagen, dass die Zowie EC1/EC2 / AM/AM GS technisch sehr gut sind.
> Keine Accel. (Mausbeschleunigung) und kein Angle Snapping, ohne diesen Mist wird das Handling um einiges genauer.
> Wichtig ist natürlich auch, dass die Maus leicht ist und dir in der Hand liegt. So gesehen empfehle ich auch immer eine Maus mit Kabel. Die G700 ist selbst ohne Akku und mit Kabelbetrieb ein Schwergewicht. Gerade wenn du Lowsenser bist, ist das keine dolle Idee.




Also dazu kann ich persönlich nicht viel erzählen.ich benutze eine 5€Maus und setze z.b bei COD setze ich die sensitivity auf 20.
Ich würde von Gefühl schätzen, das ich eher MID/Highsense spiele.Weil wirklich weit bewege ich die Maus nicht.





Skeksis schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget lohnt es sich ja schon richtig sich Gedanken zu machen: Brauchst du ein DE Layout? Kommt Tenkeyless in Frage oder nicht? Bei der Kohle würd ich ja ne Filco Ninja TKL bestellen. Mit Handballenablage. Herrlich. Aber dazu sollte der TE sich besser äußern. Bei dem Budget kann man aus dem Vollen schöpfen.



De Layout wäre denke mal schön.^^ Ich denke mal zurzeit besitze ich auch eine, aber genau weiß ich das nun nicht, das ist eine von Siemens, die vor 4 Jahren bei einen anderen Komplettrechner dabei war.^^

Tenkeyless kann garnichts mit anfangen. Wäre schön, wenn du mir das ein bisschen erklären könntest.Im Internet schaue ich sonst auch mal rein^^

mfg


----------



## koxbox (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Tenkeyless kann garnichts mit anfangen. Wäre schön, wenn du mir das ein bisschen erklären könntest.Im Internet schaue ich sonst auch mal rein^^
> 
> mfg


 
Bei Tenkeylessboards fehlt einfach der Numblock, was sie halt deutlich kompakter macht. Ich hab den Numblock zb nie benutzt , drum kommt bei mir auch nur Tenkeyless auf der Schreibtisch


----------



## Unleashed (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hmmm.....

Eigentlich nutze ich das Numblock schon, meistens zum binden oder auch das kaufen bei css.


----------



## Skeksis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Musst du halt selber wissen: Wenn du jemand bist, der viel mit dem Nummerblock "tippen" muss - wie ich, ich muss das berufsbedingt - dann empfiehlt sich das. Es gibt aber beim daddeln eigentlich keinen Grund für ein NumPad. 
Die Keybindings kriegst du auch sonst irgendwie unter, ob ich nun etwas auf Num 5 binde, was ich nur selten brauche bzw. nur in momenten benutze in denen ich eh mit einer Hand nix zu tun habe, oder es auf "ü" binde macht keinen Unterschied. Dafür geht die Tastatur aber näher ans Mauspad. Was von Vorteil sein kann, aber je nach Statur nicht sein muss. Aber schau was du für dich am sinnvollsten findest, ist schon ne Menge Holz das du da ausgeben willst. Aber mit 200,-€ wirst du das eigentlich gebügelt kriegen.

P.S.: TenKeyLess ist doch eigentlich selbsterklärend. ZehnerTastenLos. (Also 0-9) Oder eben das berühmt - berüchtige "NumPad"


----------



## Unleashed (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ja, beim CSS spielen nutze ich schon, das Numpad zum Gegenstände kaufen.


----------



## hatterboy (6. Mai 2012)

Maus wurde ich Zowie am nehmen oder deathadder. Ein gute tastatur die nicht zu viel kostet die sidewinder x4.


----------



## Unleashed (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ein bisschen genauer wäre schöner 

Eventuell welche von Zowie. Ich hätte schon gerne Schnick Schnack, aber wenn es Mäuse mit weniger Schnick Schnack die besser geeignet sind für Spiele, wie COD und Co nehme ich sonst auch diese.

Wegen der Tastatur.Was haltet ihr von der G19?


----------



## koxbox (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



hatterboy schrieb:


> Ein gute tastatur die nicht zu viel kostet die sidewinder x4.


 
Bei einem Preisrahmen von 300 euro würd ich aber schon aus dem vollen schöpfen 
bzw würd ich da nichtmal lange fackeln und mir ne Topre für ~250€ aus UK bestellen



Unleashed schrieb:


> Wegen der Tastatur.Was haltet ihr von der G19?


 
Überteuertes Plastikspielzeug


----------



## ich111 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ich empfehle dir eine QPAD MK-80 oder wenn du Makro-Tasten und etwas mehr Schnick-Schnack brauchst die QPAD MK-85.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Musst du halt selber wissen: Wenn du jemand bist, der viel mit dem Nummerblock "tippen" muss - wie ich, ich muss das berufsbedingt - dann empfiehlt sich das. Es gibt aber beim daddeln eigentlich keinen Grund für ein NumPad.


 Früher brauchte ich das NumPad zum zocken, für die ganzen Tony Hawk Spiele.
Steuern mit den Pfeiltasten und die Tricks mit dem Numpad.


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Zur Maus kann ich dir wirklich die Zowie EC2 evo ans Herz legen. Hab vorher ne Razer Imperator und ne Kone gehabt. Das ist schon ein extremer Unterschied. Ich hab eher kleine Hände (auch wenn mir die Kone gut in der Hand lag) und find die Zowie liegt noch mal um einiges besser und leicht ist sie. Umtauschrecht hast du Ja im Notfall auch noch. 
Aber bei USB3.0 Anschlüssen solltest du vorsichtig sein. Weiß nich obs nur bei mir so ist. Jedenfalls läuft'se bei mir nur am 1.1er und den 2.0ern.


----------



## Unleashed (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Sonst noch irgendjemand?

Wäre auch schön, wenn er mir die Vorteile der Maus nennen könntet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendjemand?


 
​


----------



## conspiracy (8. Mai 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst noch irgendjemand?
> 
> Wäre auch schön, wenn er mir die Vorteile der Maus nennen könntet.



brennmeister, Skeksis, mopar, turbosnake, Neox, was willst du mehr ?  wenn sich jemand mit Griffelhardware auskennt dann diese Jungs


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Oookaaayyy, klinke ich mich mal ein, darin bewusst, *moparcrazy's* Tipps zu wiederholen. Das verfügbare Budget ist recht großzügig, ein Mecha-Tastenbrett ist auf jeden Fall drin, nur welcher Switch gefällt muss der *TE* selbst herausfinden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gegebenenfalls die 'Luxus-Lösung', welche ich mir gerne auf den Schreibtisch stellen würde/werde: Topre Realforce Capacitive Keyboard
Ansonsten: Filco -> The Keyboard Company - Filco
Meinen aktuellen Nager kann ich immer wieder nur empfehlen: Alienware TactX
Ansonsten: Grundsätzlich die Nager von Logitech.
Somit sei alles gesagt, oder?!


----------



## Unleashed (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ja, ok Danke.

Werde dann deine und moparcrazy's Tipps beachten und mal ein paar Mäuse testen.

Es gibt keine mechanische Tastatur die eine G19 ähnelt?

Ich finde die nämlich so ansprechend


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Kommt drauf an was Du unter "ähnelt" verstehst?
Ein Display gibts bei  keiner Mechanischen, auch eine Beleuchtung in einstellbaren Farben gibts  bei keiner. Vom Funktionsumfang am ähnlichsten ist wohl die Qpad MK-85.
Was findest Du an der G19 denn so ansprechend?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Was meinst du damit?
Das Display wirst du nirgends finden, das bringt ja auch nichts.


----------



## Unleashed (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Naja die menge an der Multimediatasten tasten,Display auch.Muss ja nicht alles Nutzbar sein, manchmal auch ein wenig prahlen 

Für mich die beste mechanische Tastatur wäre für mich die Corsair Vengeance K90.
18 Multimediatasten und die anderen Feature hören sich gut an, außer die Cherry MX-Red switches.Die sind laut tomshardware nicht gerade gut/die schlechtesten.

Zitiere



> Die recht selten anzutreffenden Cherry MX-Red-Schalter sind eine Sonderform des MX-Black und zeichnen sich durch einen sehr leichten Druckpunkt und eine niedrige Betätigungskraft aus. Bis auf einige wenige Liebhaber fanden Tastaturen mit diesen Schalter keine Käufer und fristen auf Grund der hohen Fehlerrate beim Schreiben eher ein Nischendasein.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Die Schrottair würdeich nicht kaufen, da hätte ich lieber was anderes.

Grund die F, die Multimedia und noch welche Tasten sind Rubberdomes.


Wobei die Reds sind für mich reizvoll.


----------



## Unleashed (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hmmm.... Okay das habe nicht beachtet.


----------



## conspiracy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Naja die menge an der Multimediatasten tasten,Display auch.Muss ja nicht alles Nutzbar sein, manchmal auch ein wenig prahlen


 
Mit ner G19 Prahlen ?  .. da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln  .. mit dem Dacia auf nem Ferrari Treffen, so sieht das dann aus  

Leider ist es einfach so das die G19 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr schlecht ist, ob nun die Features gebraucht werden oder nicht, darüber kann man sich natürlich streiten, aber der Preis zu dieser Verarbeitungsqualität .. schon ne Frechheit. Preis von nem 5 Gänge Menü, dann bekommste ne Fertigpizza  .. Wenn du prahlen magst kaufe dir ne Topre dann bin nicht nur ich neidisch  ..

Wie schon von moparcrazy erwähnt wäre die QPAD MK-85 wohl genau dein Ding, Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Multimedia und Makrotasten, Audio und Mikro "Durchreiche" und sogar USB Hub  Dazu ne sehr ordentliche Verarbeitung, und, Gott sei Dank mechanisch  ..


----------



## addicTix (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Also ich habe seit heute eine Logitech G19 ( mit meiner alten Razer BlackWidow Ultimate war ich nicht zufrieden ).
Aber von der G19 bin ich überwältigt... Das Display sieht sehr gut aus ( vorallem weil es eine vielzahl von apps bzw. applets gibt ) und weil das Schreibgefühl einfach wahnsinn ist...
Als Maus benutze ich die Logitech MX518 die ich schon seit gut einem Jahr habe und ich bin immer noch zufrieden mit ihr... Sehr genau und sie liegt gut in der Hand...

Für die G19 habe ich 120€ bezahlt und für die MX518 habe ich 35€ bezahlt...
Habe nicht vor umzusteigen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

@ Weezer: Du hast für'n Gummibrett mit Mäusekino 120 T€uronen hingelegt?!  Also _davon_ wäre auch ich überwältigt.  In dieser Preisregion bewegt man sich bereits der Möglichkeit eine gute Mecha sein Eigen zu nennen, nun denn.
Du hast recht, das Schreibgefühl ist einfach gummigedämpfter Wahnsinn, wenn nach und nach die Labberfolie ausleiert, steigert es sich hin bis zum Irrsinn. 
Wenn Du so oder so zufrieden bist, dann soll es so sein.


----------



## addicTix (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ich habe keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Mechanisch und Gummigedämpften erkannt... Bis auf die Lautstärke... die war bei der Razer BlackWidow Ultimate einfach unerträglich, vorallem beim spielen... Beim schreiben ging es... 
Und da die G19 relativ gut war, hab ich halt die genommen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

O.K., nachvollziehen kann ich es aber _nicht_.


----------



## addicTix (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Außerdem hatte ich 3x eine Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, und alle 3 hatten unterschiedliche Defekte...
Bei der einen ging die Hintergrund beleuchtung nicht, bei der anderen ging das Gaming-Mode Licht nicht und die * und - Tasten waren vertauscht, und bei der dritten ging die leertaste nicht und einige Tasten quietschten... 
Hab die aber nicht 3x vom selben Laden sondern von 3 unterschiedlichen oO
Tja dann hat es mir mit Razer gereicht und nun hab ich eine G19...
Und vorallem die Zusatzfunktionen wie Display usw. sind sehr viel besser meiner Meinung nach
Aber beim schreiben fand ich das "klackernde" geräusch sehr schön  aber beim spielen ging sowas gar nicht :S

EDIT: Sowie ich das verstanden habe, sollen die mechanischen Tastaturen länger leben und präziser sein... Gut, das mit dem Länger leben kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen, da z.B. die Logitech G19 nur solche gummi teile drin haben die vielleicht auch porös werden können  ( aber können die Federn nicht nach einer Zeit rosten ? )
Aber in Sachen Präzision hab ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können... Und wenn ich eine mechanische Tastatur will, kann ich mir ja auch eine von 20-30 Jahren kaufen  Sehen zwar schäbig aus aber haben den selben Effekt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

​


----------



## KastenBier (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Wahnsinn wie ihr euch einen auf eure mechanischen Tastaturen abkeult. Robuste mechanische Tastaturen mit keinerlei Extras so wie ihr sie hier anpreist bekomme ich auch bei mir auf der Arbeit gaaaanz weit hinten im Lager für lau.

Dafür brauche ich mir keine Blendertastatur im Wert von 100€ zu kaufen. Nur weil sie meinetwegen nicht ganz so alt ist wie die staubige aus dem Lager und eine unbekannte Marke draufklebt von der man dann behaupten kann sie wäre so wahnsinnig premium weil sie eben keiner kennt, wäre mir das keinen Aufpreis wert.

Fakt ist das ein Display wie es die G15 (die ich mein Eigen nenne) oder die G19 (sogar mit LCD Display), durch viele durchdachte Apps ganz einfach nützlich ist. (Sei es CPU, GPU Auslastung, eine Teamspeak oder das WMP App)
Auch zusätzlich belegbare Makrotasten mögen für den einen unbrauchbar sein, ich empfinde sie als unverzichtbar.

Natürlich mögt ihr jetzt kommen und sagen, "meh, brauch ich nicht", und es mag ja auch sein dass ihr mit euren mechanischen Tastaturen besser klarkommt, aber hier direkt zu pauschalisieren und jemand anderen der dies nicht so empfindet gleich lächerlich zu machen zeugt nicht unbedingt von Toleranz.


----------



## conspiracy (10. Mai 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn wie ihr euch einen auf eure mechanischen Tastaturen abkeult. Robuste mechanische Tastaturen mit keinerlei Extras so wie ihr sie hier anpreist bekomme ich auch bei mir auf der Arbeit gaaaanz weit hinten im Lager für lau.
> 
> Dafür brauche ich mir keine Blendertastatur im Wert von 100€ zu kaufen. Nur weil sie meinetwegen nicht ganz so alt ist wie die staubige aus dem Lager und eine unbekannte Marke draufklebt von der man dann behaupten kann sie wäre so wahnsinnig premium weil sie eben keiner kennt, wäre mir das keinen Aufpreis wert.
> 
> ...



Bei euch auf der Arbeit liegen Topre und Filco's rum ? Da werde ich mich gleich mal bewerben 

Wir befinden uns hier in einem Technikforum, hier geht es um Verarbeitungsgesamtqualitaet und vor allem um das geliebte Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Genau aus diesem Grund werden die meisten Gamerlogis hier nicht empfohlen, weil sie einfach für das was sie in ihrer Gesamtheit bieten viel zu teuer sind. Heißt ja nicht das sie keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn sie nur ein Drittel oder so Kosten würden wäre die Situation auch wieder anders. Bis auf das Display gibt's auch Mecha's mit allen gewünschten Funktionen, die Qualität ist allerdings wesentlich höher, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln, Fakt, keine Meinung. Deshalb hat ja trotzdem jeder das Recht sein Geld für alles auszugeben was er möchte.

Eine mechanische Tastatur hat mehr Komfort als eine Rubberdome, nämlich genau bei dem Punkt der am wichtigsten ist, dem Tippen und Schreiben. Jeder der sich mal darauf einlaesst wird das merken, es ist anstrengend auf ner Rubber zu schreiben. Glaub mir, bis vor einiger Zeit habe ich auch noch gedacht es wäre egal, doch wer sich einmal darauf einlässt der wird belohnt.

Abschließend, für alle noch unsicheren Rubberentchen, versuchts mal ohne Gummi, macht viel mehr Spaß


----------



## KastenBier (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



conspiracy schrieb:


> Bei euch auf der Arbeit liegen Topre und Filco's rum ? Da werde ich mich gleich mal bewerben
> 
> Wir befinden uns hier in einem Technikforum, hier geht es um Verarbeitungsgesamtqualitaet und vor allem um das geliebte Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Genau aus diesem Grund werden die meisten Gamerlogis hier nicht empfohlen, weil sie einfach für das was sie in ihrer Gesamtheit bieten viel zu teuer sind. Heißt ja nicht das sie keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn sie nur ein Drittel oder so Kosten würden wäre die Situation auch wieder anders. Bis auf das Display gibt's auch Mecha's mit allen gewünschten Funktionen, die Qualität ist allerdings wesentlich höher, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln, Fakt, keine Meinung. Deshalb hat ja trotzdem jeder das Recht sein Geld für alles auszugeben was er möchte.
> 
> ...


 

Ich tippe momentan auf einer alten mechanischen Cherry. Und ausser dem geilen Tippgeräusch und der Möglichkeit mit dem Ding jemanden zu erschlagen muss ich für mich persönlich sagen dass ich in dem Gerät hier keine Vorteile sehe. Und wer seine Tastatur nicht täglich "ich-werfs-an-die-wand-und-schau-was-passiert" Tests unterzieht der sollte auch mit billiger verarbeiteten Logi Tastaturen keine Haltbarkeitsschwierigkeiten haben. Zumal man die Dinger gut auseinanderbauen kann und Logitech mit Ersatzteilen sehr kulant ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



KastenBier schrieb:


> ...der Möglichkeit mit dem Ding jemanden zu erschlagen...


 Nun ja, meine Filco's sind ebenfalls sehr _schlagkräftig_. Für's Büro im FullSize-Format, zu Hause reicht die Tenkeyless.  Vor allem bin ich vom Anschlag der Tasten, Cherry *Brownie's*, sehr angetan.


----------



## Unleashed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo,

Ich melde mich nochmal zurück.Ich habe mir noch nix gekauft, da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden konnte, irgendwie auch die G19.Ich finde eure Beratung echt Super und alles, aber ich habe nochmal intensiv nachgedacht.
Vieles was ich gesucht habe, brauche ich doch nicht.Irgendwie wollte ich es nur haben, weil es einfach gut aussieht oder einfach nicht Standard ist.Ich ändere ein wenig meine Suchkriterien.Es tut mir leid, wenn ich euch wertvolle Zeit gestohlen habe, aber irgendwie wird es mir jetzt klar.Ich sage euch nochmal was ich suche.

Zur Maus.

Da weiß ich nicht genau, welche Kriterien es gibt.Design ist mir eigentlich Schnuppe.Schlichtes Schwarz recht, ein paar Tasten an den Seiten wäre schön, sowie kabel gebunden.Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
Ich glaube bei sowas sind Zowie ein guter Hersteller oder?

Zur Tastatur.

Mechanische Tastatur,Design egal.Brauche auch keine extra, wie extra Anschlüsse oder Hintergrundbeleuchtung.Was ich aber gerne hätte sind ein paar Makrotasten.Multimediatasten sind doch z.b Leiser Lauter des Sound,Stummschaltung und sowas richtig?Dies brauche ich auch nicht, habe dies auch meiner Fujitsu 10€ Tastatur und nutze diese nicht.Wenn es keine Tastatur mit Makros und ohne Multimediatasten gibt, ist es auch nicht schlimm.Wenn ihr mir eine gute Standart Tastatur nennen könnt, die keine solcher Dinge besitzt sonder mit reiner Qualität punktet, wie z.b glaube die Topre nehme ich auch die.Ich möchte aber gerne DE Layout, sowie dies in einen Laden meines vertrauen kaufen.Also wäre schön, wenn man sie in DE erhält bzw. von einen DE Händler.


----------



## Sepulzera (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Um dir eine Maus empfehlen zu können, braucht man die folgenden Informationen:
- Links- oder Rechtshänder
- Große Hand, kleine Hand
- Highsense, lowsense (benutzt du 5000 DPI oder reichen dir 2000?)
- Handgriff (Palm, Claw oder Fingertip? [Palm = Ganze Hand liegt auf ; Claw = Nur Handrücken liegt auf, Finger gespreizt wie eine Klaue ; Fingertip = Nichts berührt die Maus, außer die Fingerspitzen]
- Budget

Mäuse, die ich nicht empfehlen würde:
- G500, fiept
- Roccat Kone([+], Billigmausrad
- FireGlieder, Billigmaus
- RAT, schwergewichtig

Standardempfehlung:
- G400
- Steelseries

Ansonsten einfach mal in einen Fachhandel gehen und ausprobieren..


----------



## Unleashed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo, vielen dank für deine Antworten.

Ich bin Linkshänder, die Maus liegt in meiner rechten Hand.

Große Hand,Kleine Hand...Puh ich sag mal so ich bin 15.Ich schätze meine Hände wachsen noch, also doch eher klein.

Highsense,lowsense Gute Frage, bis jetzt besaß ich nur Mäuse die nicht mehr als 10€ gekostet haben.Ich spiele z.b bei COD mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 20.

Zum Handgriff...Das variert ziemlich stark zwischen Palm und Claw.Hab mich ein wenig beim COD zocken gerade beobachtet und bin eher der Meinung beim spielen, das sich der Handgriff Claw durchsetzt.Zeige und Mittelfinger liegen nicht auf der Maus.


Budget ist erstmal Nebensache.ich meinte 300€ könnte ich locker ausgeben eventuell mehr, da ich gerade Konfermation hatte, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Sepulzera (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Dann (für Clawgrip/Fingertip) empfehle ich dir auf alle Fälle keine super-stylishe Palmgrip-Maus mit Wannabe-Ergonomie zum Abkotzen (Achtung: Maßlose Übertreibung möglich).
Kannst dir ja mal folgende Produkte anschauen:
- Razer Imperator
- Razer DeathAdder
- Steelseries Xai
- Steelseries Sensei (das neue Flaggschiff von Steelseries, sehr schönes Teil  )
- Steelseries Kinzu (hat aber keine Seitentasten glaube ich)
- Logitech G9 (gefällt mir persönlich aber überhaupt nicht)

Edit: Kannst ja mal hier einen Blick drauf werfen: Best Claw Grip Mouse
Wobei ich nicht weiß, welcher Trottel Mäuse wie RAT7, Kova, oder G300 mit reingenommen hat -_-


----------



## Unleashed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo, die Sensei habe ich auch so im Gedanken.Gab mal ne Mausberatung mit einer Counter Strike 1.6 Legende, der heute bei Steelseries arbeitet.Die empfehlen auch die Sensei und glaube von Zowie die AM GS oder so.Ich schaue mir deine gelistenen Mäuse mal an.
Wer das Video mal sehen möchte:Maus Beratung mit Johnny R. - Counterstrike Legende - Caseking TV - YouTube

Melde mich wieder, wenn ich sie mir angesehen habe.

EDIT:

Melde mich zurück und habe mich nun für die SteelSeries Sensei in der Fnatic Edition entschieden.Ist ja eigentlich genau die selbe Maus, bloß mit einen anderen Design.


----------



## Sepulzera (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Gute Entscheidung (nicht nur, weil ich selber eine SteelSeries Sensei besitze )
Kleines Feedback wäre schön, für alle die im Nachhinein auf diesen Thread stoßen (:


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Solltest vielleicht alles nochmal durchlesen denn Dir wurden eigentlich genügend Empfehlungen gemacht.


----------



## Unleashed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Klar, aber ich habe ja meine Kriterien neu eingestuft, hab ja bling bling und co gesucht suche dies nun nicht mehr

Sonst nehme ich diese eine Mecha Tastatur die empfohlen wurde, mal sehen.


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Die Meka von Tt eSports? Kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Der Support von Tt eSports ist sehr inkompetent und die Produkte, idR., qualitativ weit anderen Herstellern unterlegen.

Bei mechanischen Tastaturen kannst du dich ja mal bei Cherry durch das Sortiment wühlen, die sollen da sehr gute Produkte anbieten.


----------



## Unleashed (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Mir wurde die QPAD MK-85 empfohlen.Ich schaue mich aber noch um, suche welche raus und ihr sagt mir ob diese ok sind


----------



## conspiracy (21. Mai 2012)

Ne klasse Tastatur die auch noch optisch einiges hermacht waere die Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL. Bekommst du bei getdigital  geiles Teil.


----------



## Unleashed (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Die hört sich auch gut an.Aber viele hier schwärmen ja von Topre.

The Keyboard Company's WE31B0 - German Topre Realforce 105UB Variable Gold on Black Keyboard

Gibt es die in DE Layout auch irgendwo von deutschen Händler?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Um dir eine Maus empfehlen zu können, braucht man die folgenden Informationen:
> - Links- oder Rechtshänder
> - Große Hand, kleine Hand
> - Highsense, lowsense (benutzt du 5000 DPI oder reichen dir 2000?)
> ...



Meine G500 ziept gar nicht


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und es soll auch Kones geben, da ist das Mausrad noch nicht geschrottet 
Ist halt die Frage, ob man das Risiko eingehen will. Dass das Problem besteht, kann keiner von der Hand weisen


----------



## Push (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

btw schlicht , robust , ...  Steelseries 6gV2  ...  als mechanische Tastatur mit MX Black ... 
die 7g ist quasy identisch bis auf die riesige Handballenauflage und das es USB und Soundanschlüsse gibt ( Sound wird durchgeschliffen ) 
mit etwas Handballenauflage und beleuchtet gibts auch noch die Mionix Zibal 60 mit MX Black ... 
btw ich selber bevorzuge MX Black ... 
MX Red sind mir zu leichtgängig , MX Blue definitiv zu laut und MX Brown sind zwar schön und gut, aber ich selber mag lineare Switches lieber , wer aber taktile Switches mag und kein "nerviges" Klickgeräusch ala MX Blue möchte, ist bei den MX Brown richtig ...

Edit :
eine mit Topre Switches ist natürlich auch fein , ähneln eher den MX Brown/Blue , sind ja auch Taktile Switches , aber ohne so "stark" spührbaren Bestätigungspunkt , kommen da als taktile Switches schon in die Richtung der Cherry linearen Switches  ...
schwer zubeschreiben


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Die hört sich auch gut an.Aber viele hier schwärmen ja von Topre.
> 
> The Keyboard Company's WE31B0 - German Topre Realforce 105UB Variable Gold on Black Keyboard
> 
> Gibt es die in DE Layout auch irgendwo von deutschen Händler?


Nein, gibt es nicht.
Würde mich an conspiracy's Empfehlung halten, dazu noch die Filco Handballenablage und gut ist (die gibt es allerdings bei keinem Deutschen Händler). 

Das von Dir genannte Topre Modell hat übrigens variabel gewichtete Key's (30g/45g/55g) je nach Position auf dem Keyboard und damit wahrscheinlich benutztem Finger. Das ist eher was für viel Tipper und nix für Gamer.

@Push: Also meine 45g Topre hat einen sehr deutlich spürbares Taktiles Feedback...


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Hallo,

Du meinst die Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL richtig?
Müsse sie ja dann von getdigital kaufen richtig?

Also Filco Majestouch-2 Profi Tastatur - 24h Lieferung
Muss man die  Handballenablage  extra kaufen oder gibt es sie dabei?
Wenn ja wäre schön, wenn du mir ein Link geben könntes

Nun zu den Swichtes.
Laut getdigital sollen die Blacks am besten sein, damit unnötige Fehlgriffe reduziert werden.Die Blacks gibs aber nur im US Layout.Ich bevorzuge eig. DE Layouts.Aber wenn ihr der Meinung seit, Blacks sind am besten, dann nehme ich die mit US Layout.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Mai 2012)

Schau mal auf Seite 1 Post 9. Einen Switch muss sich jeder selbst aussuchen, allgemeinen gültige Empfehlungen gibt es da nicht. Ich persönlich mag den Brown beim Tippen und Gaming...


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Die Ninja hat bei getdigital Browns. Denke zumindest für jemanden der nur Rubber kennt ist der Switch ne gute Möglichkeit sich umzugewöhnen, ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Switch, mag ich auch  also wenn du bei getdigital bestellst achte darauf das du die DE mit Browns in den Warenkorb packst. Nen besten Switch gibt es wirklich nicht.
Handballenauflagen gibt es in allen Arten und Formen, schau dich einfach ein wenig um.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Wenn einer von euch ne wirklich geile Handballenauflage haben will, ich hab da nen Sattler an der Hand der kann euch sowas in allen Formen und Farben bauen und nach Geschmack, ich werd von meinen beiden in den nächsten Tagen mal Fotos machen und sie einstellen. Ich hab sie ganz simpel, in schwarz mit schwarzer Naht, aber wer will kriegt alles. Alles schön geeky, da ich das "Projekt" begleite. Hoffe die Info stört keinen Mod.

Warum? Weil ich keinen Bock auf Importe habe, man deutsche Handwerkskunst damit schätzt und man genau das bekommt was man haben will.


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ja, das hört sich doch supi an.

Maus:Steelseries Sensei.

Tastatur:Filco Majestouch-2 Brown DE

Handballenauflage schaue ich mir an und frage euch einfach mal was ihr von die haltet.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer von euch ne wirklich geile Handballenauflage haben will, ich hab da nen Sattler an der Hand der kann euch sowas in allen Formen und Farben bauen und nach Geschmack, ich werd von meinen beiden in den nächsten Tagen mal Fotos machen und sie einstellen. Ich hab sie ganz simpel, in schwarz mit schwarzer Naht, aber wer will kriegt alles. Alles schön geeky, da ich das "Projekt" begleite. Hoffe die Info stört keinen Mod.



Das klingt ja mal mehr als interessant. Ich geb durchaus auch bisschen mehr aus wenn's sein muss  wie sieht der preisliche Rahmen aus ? Also Form, Farbe, Muster, evtl. auch mit nem Bild bedruckt ? Vollkommen Custom ?

@Unleashed

Nur aus Interesse, hast jetzt die normale Filco Maj. 2 mit Browns bestellt oder die Ninja TKL ?


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Bestellt habe ich noch nix, da mache ich aber demnächst, es kann ja zufällig jemand noch mit einer besseren auftauchen 

Filco Majestouch-2 Profi Tastatur - 24h Lieferung

Wollte ich jetzt kaufen, oder meintes du die Ninja TKL die ich mir holen sollte?.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Mit ner Ninja einzusteigen find ich schon mutig, das würd ich an deiner Stelle nur machen, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du mit der Beschriftung klarkommst.


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Nicht Ninja. Die normale mit Brown Swichtes. Es gibt sie einmal so und als ninja version mit de Layout.Ich kann auch blind schreiben, aber persönlich mag es, wenn ich die Buchstaben sehe.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Meinte nur weil er was außergewöhnliches haben wollte  

@Unleashed

Die Ninja ist ne klasse Tastatur, sie hat keinen Numblock, dafuer steht das TKL, und die Tastenbeschriftung ist vorne auf den Tasten und nicht oben. Schau dir Online mal Bilder an. Die Ninja ist definitiv ne besondere Tastatur die ganz sicher nicht jeder hat. Wenn du aber nen Numblock haben willst und dir die Art der Beschriftung nicht zusagt, nimm die Standard Filco mit Browns.


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ich bin gerade etwas überfordet 

Also die Filco Majestouch-2 und Ninja TKL sind doch die gleichen Tastaturen richtig?Bloß eine andere Variante.
Die Filco Majestouch-2 ist Beschriftung oben+ Numpad und die Ninja TKL ist Beschriftung ich sag mal seitlich und ohne Numpad.
Gibt es die Ninja auch mit Numpad?Wäre mir persönlich zu ungewohnt, ohne Numpad auch wie meine Hände positioniert sind.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Sorry  also im Prinzip ist die Ninja nur ne andere Variante. Ich wuesste nicht das es sie auch mit Numblock geben würde.


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ja kein Problem.

Nun ist die Frage ob ich die normale oder die Ninja Version nehmen sollte.
Preis müsste eigentlich gleich sein und von daher.Werde ich mir überlegen, aber ich denke die Ninja spricht mir mehr zu.Mal was neues.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kein Problem.
> 
> Nun ist die Frage ob ich die normale oder die Ninja Version nehmen sollte.
> Preis müsste eigentlich gleich sein und von daher.Werde ich mir überlegen, aber ich denke die Ninja spricht mir mehr zu.Mal was neues.



Ich wuerde auch die Ninja nehmen  TKL wäre für mich auch mal interessant und das Design ist einfach genial. Ohne Numblock kannst die Maus samt Pad viel naeher ans Keyboard rannehmen, ist auch ein Vorteil. Die Ninja wird definitiv meine nächste, evtl. Mit ner Auflage von Skeksis Sattler


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ja, gut, ich habe kurzweilig es mal getestet und mein Numpad auf die Maus gelegt um ein wenig das Gefühl zu bekommen, wie ich mir das vorstellen muss.Fand es nun nicht so pricklend, da meine linke Hand mit der ich die Tastatur zu weit rechts wäre.Ist wohl Gewohnheit, aber das Numpad hat mich bis jetzt nie gestört.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gut, ich habe kurzweilig es mal getestet und mein Numpad auf die Maus gelegt um ein wenig das Gefühl zu bekommen, wie ich mir das vorstellen muss.Fand es nun nicht so pricklend, da meine linke Hand mit der ich die Tastatur zu weit rechts wäre.Ist wohl Gewohnheit, aber das Numpad hat mich bis jetzt nie gestört.



Also ich will dich zu nichts überreden aber dein Beispiel ergibt gerade keinen Sinn. Die Position der linken Hand ändert sich ja nicht. Du kannst aber die Position der rechten Maushand (sofern du Rechtshänder bist) aendern. Eben näher an der Tastatur - kannst du, wenn du magst  - deine Maus platzieren.


----------



## Unleashed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Ok. Ja, muss ich mal sehen ob ich TKL nehme oder nicht.


----------



## conspiracy (22. Mai 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Ja, muss ich mal sehen ob ich TKL nehme oder nicht.



Eben, das liegt ganz bei dir  gibt kein besser oder schlechter.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Maus/Tastatur fürs Gaming.*

Und um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften gibt es die Ninja mit DE Layout natürlich auch als Full size mit Numpad: The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard Allerdings nur per Versand aus England.


----------

